# name of 1970's novel



## jjestus (Jul 25, 2005)

I read a SF story in 1977 and I can't remember the name.  It was about a group of people with psychic powers who were exciled from the rest of the galaxy and the rest of the human race on a distant, cold, planet.  When children were found to have ESP they were sent to this planet.  A group of them were able to make contact with people(?) from a distant galaxy with similar powers.  Ring any bells?  It might have been a short story, might have been a novel.  I'd like to get my hands on it though, and read it again


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry. Doesn't ring any bells for me. As an alternative, however, you might want to try Julian May's _Saga Of The Exiles. _It has a similar plotline (people exiled but to Earth 6 million years ago). Here, they discover aliens with pyschic abilities. A damn good read!

Welcome to Chronicles Network by the way.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 25, 2005)

YEH Foxbat's suggestion is a good one and Welcome to Chronicles... 

No idea which book you are referring to, any names of characters or places??.


----------

